

Letter to Developers about Today’s News (Forum Nokia) - limmeau
http://blogs.forum.nokia.com/blog/nokia-developer-news/2011/02/11/letter-to-developers

======
windsurfer
Oh yeah, Microsoft is totally fine with us supporting MeeGo. Don't worry about
it.

------
Kilimanjaro
"We won't fuck you, use you, abuse you and drop you like a herpetic whore.
Trust us."

